# Any Cubers in GTA or Southern Ontario?



## Ryan aka BurtleCuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Looking for cubers in southern ontario or the GTA!


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 30, 2017)

Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## Ryan aka BurtleCuber (Jul 30, 2017)

GTA is Greater Toronto Area


----------



## Tigerus (Dec 31, 2017)

There will be a WCA competition at Oakville in 27 January 2018.


----------



## iiKaito (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm in Oakville rn lol


----------

